# Pike in Alum Creek



## JJfromCbus (Sep 6, 2016)

Read a couple of places yesterday that there are Northerns in Alum Creek and can be caught in some of the same spots as musky? Never heard that before. Anyone have any info. on Northerns in Alum Creek, size they run to and good locations? Thx


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Not sure where this info is coming from but quite certain that ALUM has no pike. Smallish muskie stocked by the DOW could be mistaken for pike but there their markings are fairly different.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

There may be a few in most central Ohio lakes as they are a native species but I've never heard of any coming out of alum. I've heard of a couple out of oshaughnessy over the years


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

They were once stocked in all the Reservoirs around here. The only current local population is in the Scioto. From time to time they're caught in Oshay and once and a blue moon Griggs.


----------



## JJfromCbus (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks all, yeah, was a real surprise to me.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> They were once stocked in all the Reservoirs around here. The only current local population is in the Scioto. From time to time they're caught in Oshay and once and a blue moon Griggs.


If buckeye had some more moving water in its backwater areas. It would be a primo pike palace.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

No Way! Pike would suffocate in BL. They need cooler water to thrive. 55-65 is their preferred temp.



Saugeyefisher said:


> If buckeye had some more moving water in its backwater areas. It would be a primo pike palace.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

NewbreedFishing said:


> No Way! Pike would suffocate in BL.
> 
> 
> NewbreedFishing said:
> ...


Dang messed that up... But ya I know they wouldn't thrive in buckeye. But if those backwaters had current I garuntee they would thrive. 
I've caught them in shallower more stagnant areas then suckeye on a regular basis.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Loll id tell you where ,but so many people think they have to have cold water to survive,so we have the ditch all to ourselfs.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Often small creeks and rivers have small underwater springs that feed in water that has a constant temp of 55-60 and you may not even know it exists. That's the only way I can understand them surviving all this time in the scioto.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya I figure it has to be something like that to be keeping them around. But I feel they are more adaptable then most may think. I understand buckeye is not a place pike would do good. But if there were more creeks/rivers and some good springs in the back waters it would be a great place for pike. But its not,obviously.
What's great though,is every year we see more and more pike in this "ditch". 
Pretty cool stuff when you do catch one in central Ohio!


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

I fish for pike as my target and catch them within 12 miles of Hoover. East of Route 3


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Dang messed that up... But ya I know they wouldn't thrive in buckeye. But if those backwaters had current I garuntee they would thrive.
> I've caught them in shallower more stagnant areas then suckeye on a regular basis.


Years ago Buckeye had a great musky population. They also used to stock tiger muskies there! Talk about a beautiful looking fish! I watched a guy boat one while I was bass fishing one day! They thrived well in there for many years!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya they are pretty much sprinkled everywhere. Some rivers are better then others. I wouldn't be surprised if there's a few in every creek/river in Ohio,after seeing them were I have.
Polebender- muskie as well as walleye and white bass.
I've herd stories from older guys telling me the massive number of people lined up along the creek at 37 netting/seigning/ catching white bass bye the truck load. Loll im sure exadrated some. But I can bye it....


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Yea, the white bass runs were epic back in the day. The channel going all the way back to Liebs Island would be lined up on both sides with everyone catching their fair share of fish. They would always school up around Sellars Point too!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

polebender said:


> Yea, the white bass runs were epic back in the day. The channel going all the way back to Liebs Island would be lined up on both sides with everyone catching their fair share of fish. They would always school up around Sellars Point too!


That's awesome. Thanks for the confirmation! Do you have any clue what happened to them. Haha the story I've herd is the dnr yanked them out. Because of the traffic problems it was causing along the high ways... Lol I called bs. But heh who am I. I wasn't around then an didn't know anything about it until a couple years ago


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ya they are pretty much sprinkled everywhere. Some rivers are better then others. I wouldn't be surprised if there's a few in every creek/river in Ohio,after seeing them were I have.
> Polebender- muskie as well as walleye and white bass.
> I've herd stories from older guys telling me the massive number of people lined up along the creek at 37 netting/seigning/ catching white bass bye the truck load. Loll im sure exadrated some. But I can bye it....


My dad and grandpa used a pitch fork and wheelbarrow behind gramps house back in mid 60s


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

If muskie live in alum pike can too


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------

